# Marker boards in Spain



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been doing some research regarding spare wheels in Europe. I'm trying to find out which countries it is illegal to run without a spare wheel. Personally I would never travel without one.

I think a spare wheel must be carried by law in Spain; I'm waiting for confirmation from a couple of sources in Spain .

I came across this info while searching; I think it might effect RV owners who tow a car/trailer.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/NR/rdo...908035F8C6FC/0/Spanishregulationstextonly.pdf

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/NR/rdo...ionsforvehiclecombinationover12meterslong.pdf

The info was obtained from the CC web site.

Regards

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I've been doing some research regarding spare wheels in Europe. I'm trying to find out which countries it is illegal to run without a spare wheel. Personally I would never travel without one.
> I think a spare wheel must be carried by law in Spain; I'm waiting for confirmation from a couple of sources in Spain .


This is an interesting one Don. I didn't realise that there was anywhere where it was actually illegal to travel without a spare wheel.

More importantly, presumably the manufacturers of motorhomes that do not have a spare wheel must also have been unaware of this as well. Or do such vans come with a clear proviso that they must not be used in certain countries ? I don't think the message has got through to all the owners !

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

According to this web site

http://www.aboutdrivingabroad.co.uk/tips-for-driving-spain.html

A spare is mandatory.

and this one http://www.freshdirectory.com/driving_spain.asp


----------

